# moving to melbourne from USA...need HELP



## exar khun (Aug 6, 2007)

i got a job offer in melbourne and we're planning to move this coming end of august. 
in this regards, i am planning to bring the refrigerator i bought here in the US.
my question is, aside from a step-down transformer, what will i need to be able to use my fridge? i am worried about the frequency/phase (60Hz US vs 50Hz Oz)?


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Um, we do have fridges over here too! It must be expensive to freight over, would it be easier & less hassle to sell yours & buy the same model here?
Sorry I cant help with the electrical question


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I kind of agree. Although sometimes the way shipping works, you pay for a set amount of space, and you might as well use it. Still, I'd rather just have a local one than worry about adapters and transformers and things.


----------



## tuituraga (Oct 2, 2007)

*Frig...*

When I moved to Fiji (uses same electric as Oz) about 8 years ago I took over an US built-in stove and other US appliances. The stove never worked properly with the 220/240 phasing issues. However, all my other US items worked fine using step-down transformers. US TVs and DVD don't work with the local as US uses NTSC and Oz uses PAL. So, my TV only worked with my US DVD players and video games.


----------



## Liesel (Oct 3, 2007)

All you need for your fridge to work properly in Australia is beer. Make sure that the brand doesn't start with "B" or end with "udweiser" and you'll be fine. "F" "osters" is another one to try to avoid. By the way a stubbie holder will probably be easier to pack. I keep mine in my pocket.


----------



## edwardskara (Oct 21, 2007)

I am wondering if you have tried out the fridge yet? We have just moved to Perth and stuff is a lot more pricey than in the US, so we brought a few of the things we already have. I have bought a step down transformer for 750watts, but now not exactly how this will all work out. Just checking to see how it's all going for you. Thank you!


----------

